# [EREDAR] nerdish by nature (3/9M) sucht



## Lassart (1. April 2019)

Hallo liebe World of Warcrafter*innen,
liebe Boeing AH-64 Apache Kampfhubschrauber,
 
wir, die Hordegilde nerdish by nature suchen für den aktuellen und zukünftigen Content noch ein paar frische Dudes und Dudinnen.
 
*Wichtige Infos:*
Raidtage: Donnerstag u. Montag 20-23 Uhr (19:45 Invite)
Aktueller Stand : 9/9 NHC | 9/9 HC | 3/9 M
 
*Was suchen wir:*
DDs mit 2nd Healspec - Retri, Ele, Shadow, Eule, Hexer, etc.
Wie üblich sind aber auch andere Klassen, je nach persönlicher und spielerischer Qualität gerne gesehen.
 
*Was setzen wir voraus:*
 
Passendes Gear für den aktuellen Content
_PÜNKTLICHKEIT _(!) sowie hohe Raidbeteiligung. Wer zu spät kommt, den bestraft das Leben (und der Gildenmeister!)
Konzentration auf den Raid. Wer es nebenher für notwendig hält, sich drei Pizzen zu bestellen, die im 10 Minuten-Takt eintreffen, während man livestreamend Cola und Chips über seine Tastatur kippt - im Bosskampf - ist besser als Influencer oder sonstige Nullnummer, denn als Spieler in unserem Raid zu gebrauchen.
Klassenkenntnis und das Verstanden haben und ordentliche Spielen von Bossmechaniken.
Damit einhergehend: Wiperesistenz.
Fähigkeit seine von Gott gegebenen Stimmbänder einzusetzen im Zusammenspiel mit dem gleichzeitigen Timing die Push-to-talk-Taste zu drücken und ein Gespür dafür, wann reden angebracht ist und wann nicht.
Ein freundlicher, gerne auch humorvoller Umgangston miteinander sind als Softskill obligatorisch.
 
*Weitere Infos:*
Rotation/Lineup wird angepasst, wenn notwendig. Es gibt keine Stammplatzgarantie und jeder sollte damit leben können für einen Boss auszusetzen und es nicht gleich persönlich nehmen und eingeschnappt sein.
 
Food und Flask werden von der Gilde gestellt, da es diese Dinge aber nicht gratis im AH gibt, sollte es für Dich eine Selbstverständlichkeit sein, an der Beschaffung Anteil zu haben.
 
Auch außerhalb von Raids seid ihr herzlich willkommen unseren Teamspeak3-Server zu nutzen. Wir gehen regelmäßig durch unterschiedlich hohe M+ Dungeons oder machen die Schlachtfelder von Apex und Battlefield unsicher.
 
Das war es soweit von uns. Habt ihr Fragen? Interesse?
 
Ihr erreicht uns so:
 
*Gildenleiter*: Dosenlicht *BTag*: Genié#2371
*Raidleiter*: Bubbashrimp *BTag*: inFecTeD#2581
*Offi*: Mogluga()
*Offi*: Saìko()
*Threadverfasser*: Gruzak *BTag*: Capri#21367


----------

